# Shell or insulated jacket?



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You should try and get to a gear shop to see and feel the difference. Soft shell is softer material than hard shell. Tough to describe properly. Both have different functions.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Softshells aren't waterproof. They are water resistant. Technical shells are usually waterproof but you need to look at the WP rating, it will tell you how WP and how breathable the garment is.

If you live in an area that doesn't get rain or wet snow softshells work well.

Up here in the Pacific NW I think a technical shell is a better choice.

FWIW I have and use both. I tend to avoid boarding in the rain so I don't need the most WP garments. If it is snowing and on the warm side I'll choose my WP jacket and newer pants.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SBK said:


> Softshells aren't waterproof. They are water resistant. Technical shells are usually waterproof but you need to look at the WP rating, it will tell you how WP and how breathable the garment is.
> 
> If you live in an area that doesn't get rain or wet snow softshells work well.
> 
> ...



Furthermore. Gore tex and neo shell both make a waterproof soft shell. Hard shells can also be insulted and soft shells usually have a fleece lining on the inside of the jacket. Soft shells are good for hiking when it's cold because they breathe well. For a resort jacket a hard shell or for cold days on the lifts and insulated hard shell.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

Really depends on the jacket, waterproof rating and breatability rating. I hate bulky coats. 98% of the winter I rock a 686 Jacket mid layer piece either patagonia or helly hansen and long johns.

What are the jackets your looking at?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Furthermore. Gore tex and neo shell both make a waterproof soft shell. *Hard shells can also be insulted* and soft shells usually have a fleece lining on the inside of the jacket. Soft shells are good for hiking when it's cold because they breathe well. For a resort jacket a hard shell or for cold days on the lifts and insulated hard shell.


If it is insulated then it is not really a shell. In fact, some people will tell you that if it has a mesh lining it is not a real shell...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> If it is insulated then it is not really a shell. In fact, some people will tell you that if it has a mesh lining it is not a real shell...


Well, I guess it would be an insulated jacket with a waterproof hard outer shell. But not a hard shell with insulation. Good to know buddy. :blink:


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

mhphoto said:


> Really depends on the jacket, waterproof rating and breatability rating. I hate bulky coats. 98% of the winter I rock a 686 Jacket mid layer piece either patagonia or helly hansen and long johns.
> 
> What are the jackets your looking at?


This one

On Sale Foursquare S2 Adams Jacket up to 55% off


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> This one
> 
> On Sale Foursquare S2 Adams Jacket up to 55% off


If you ride anywhere where the weather gets crappy, be weary that fur can and will freeze and get scratchy on your face. At least that was my experience with a furry, lined hood.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> If you ride anywhere where the weather gets crappy, be weary that fur can and will freeze and get scratchy on your face. At least that was my experience with a furry, lined hood.


hmm thanks for the tip


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The hood is removable so if you like it, don't let that stop you.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah that's one of the things I liked


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have that jacket (in different colours). It's my first snowboarding jacket. It's okay. I actually miss the storage vs what I have on my two new jackets. Breathability is huge in a jacket for me, along with how wet it is here so I went with higher rated shells. It's not a high end jacket but it is decent. Mine's got a fair bit of wear since. The hood won't fit over a helmet, btw.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah the amount of storage and somewhat high rated breathability is what had me looking at it and I kind of figured the hood would not fit with a helmet on but something like that is low on my list, im not a huge hood wearer anyways.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Changed my mind last night and got this
Amazon.com: Special Blend Brigade Ski Snowboard Jacket Courage Mens: Clothing


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is a shell option, made with polartechs new neoshell. It claims to be as waterproof as Goretex but more breathable than any waterproof membrane. I couldn't pass this deal up myself, one is on its way now.

EMS Men's Helix Anorak - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Here is a shell option, made with polartechs new neoshell. It claims to be as waterproof as Goretex but more breathable than any waterproof membrane. I couldn't pass this deal up myself, one is on its way now.
> 
> EMS Men's Helix Anorak - Eastern Mountain Sports


what you have to watch out for with some these "more breathable membranes" is that sometimes they are *too* breathable and the wind will cut thru them making the jacket cold and basically worthless in the mountains in winter. in my experience.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> what you have to watch out for with some these "more breathable membranes" is that sometimes they are *too* breathable and the wind will cut thru them making the jacket cold and basically worthless in the mountains in winter. in my experience.


I'm usually using my shell when I'm splitboarding or in the spring, and as a dude that runs way warm, I don't mind the moisture flushing it's way out. I do agree completely thought as my Columbia shell is quite susceptible to air movement. If I'm in any sort of wind, it's gore all the way. Wind? Never on bachy or hood, right? However, polartech makes some damn good products and I'm hoping neoshell is a winner. Great price for the newest technology on a 3l shell.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like it wont be coming until the day after Christmas


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> what you have to watch out for with some these "more breathable membranes" is that sometimes they are *too* breathable and the wind will cut thru them making the jacket cold and basically worthless in the mountains in winter. in my experience.


I got my jacket today and was quite pleased with it out of the box. Shred I thought I would throw this up for you just as a bit of info. on the piece. Mind you, this shell will be used splitting and riding lifts on mild weather days. The neoshell is not stiff at all to the touch and I really liked the length of it. I could fit a base layer and my r1 under it without being bulky. Here is another review I found on neoshell. Hopefully it's as windproof as I want it to be. 

Cold Thistle: Polartec NeoShell update


----------

